
When Whimsical Anti-Theft Tea Caddies Protected the World's Most Precious Leaf - Petiver
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/antique-tea-caddies/
======
eecc
Wow: “Turns out, the Colonists were not the only ones to chafe at taxes on
tea. In England, the tea tariff had been 119 percent [...]”

Wow, one wonders if such rates were just imposed to deliberately bankrupt the
companiss importing the stuff.

Also, weren’t many of the “liberal” ideas about state and taxation borne from
that same time? Perhaps we should contextualize their contempt for state and
taxes not to a general principle but to 119% levels...

